# Which are your fav MAC eyeshadow finishes and why?



## MsMaryMAC (Oct 5, 2008)

I was just wondering, in your opinion, which finish is the best when it comes to MAC eyeshadows(ie. velux pearl, satin, lustre, frost, matte, etc)? Why do you believe this is the best finish (ie. blends well, color pops, etc.)? TIA


I'm new to MAC (so my answer could change as I get more shadows), but I think I'm loving the velux pearls and I am liking the matts squareds too. Both blend very well and the colors are VERY vibrant on the matte squareds and they go on so smoothly.


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 5, 2008)

I adore the Veluxe Pearl formula. It's creamy and smooth and blends like a dream.


----------



## foxyqt (Oct 6, 2008)

everybody loves VP's! i personally think VP and Frost are the best forumlas in terms of easy application, blending and color payoff..

i try to stay away from Lustres, these have zero color and lots of fallout.. Velvets are nice but they are hard to work with and i find that the color fades when blending and i have to re-apply a second time..


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 6, 2008)

Def. Veluxe Pearls, BUT I'm not a fan of how 'metallic' *some* of them can look. Not all of them do this though, so it's not that big of a deal. 
It would be nice if they started making some more perm. 'starflashes' though....


----------



## vetters77 (Oct 6, 2008)

Veluxe Pearl!! Love all of them. Most of my collection is VP's. I loathe the velvet's, as I think they have too much fall out and are very deceiving in the pan.  Satin is my 2nd fav. finish.


----------



## revinn (Oct 6, 2008)

I have to say Matte Squared is my absolute favorite finish. I love the look of matte shadows, and these blend so unbelievably well. Second would be VP's, because they always have divine color payoff and are super easy to work with. I LOVED the Starflash Formulation, it's sucks that they aren't permanent.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 6, 2008)

I love the Veluxe Pearls because they're so buttery and pigmented! The only thing I don't like is how they're not ALL like that. 
2nd would probably be a tie for Frost and Matte2... I prefer shimmery eyeshadow, but I like variety, so the mattes are wonderful.
They're both so pigmented and apply easily.


----------



## sherox (Oct 10, 2008)

I love all of them! But I do prefer Veluxe Pearls. I found that frosts and some lustres have a lot of glitter that fall out, but I love using them for a night out!


----------



## kmae (Oct 12, 2008)

I really like veluxe pearls and frosts. They have beautiful colors and I find them easier to blend than the other finishes.


----------



## kittykit (Oct 12, 2008)

^^ I love Veluxe Pearls and Frost too!


----------



## annikay (Oct 12, 2008)

This doesn't really answer your question but I love love love the Paint Pots aka the only cream shadows in the world that actually stay on your lids. Miracle product!


----------



## Shaquille (Oct 12, 2008)

I love matte2 and frost.. I like natural no glitter shimmer whatsoever (matte2) and with frost, the color turns very pretty on the pot as well as on my lids with very smooth blending, doesn't look too much


----------



## Kiss and Makeup (Oct 12, 2008)

Veluxe Pearls and Mattes.  I LOVE the way the VP's go on and blend.  You hardly need any of the product, so it lasts, and it just feels good.  They also do the best swatches, imo, haha!  I am a sucker for mattes, and I absolutely love them.


----------



## sheisfree (Oct 22, 2008)

Veluxe Pearl! They just always looks smooth and pretty.


----------



## LadyFaenyx (Oct 22, 2008)

Veluxe pearl & Frost!!

I just love the shimmery-ness, and the silky texture, and colours.. ahhh. ♥♥♥


----------



## Sanayhs (Oct 22, 2008)

I quite enjoy matte2, matte (when it's a "good" one that is decently smooth with happy payoff and blendability) and satin formulas. I'm not big on a ton of glitter... It has its place, don't get me wrong, but I find the non-glittery shadows to be more versatile. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Excessive frostiness also makes me sad.


----------

